# F1 altum angels



## madlan (23 Nov 2011)

Tempting if they are true altums...

http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... 229426.php


----------



## RudeDogg1 (26 Nov 2011)

yes they are they are tony tan ones


----------



## Orlando (26 Nov 2011)

Those are amazing and worth every penny.


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Nov 2011)

Theres been lots of debate about these F1's - from what I gather they are not wilds, being tank bred from wild true album parents.  They are a lot sturdier that true wilds, but its been said that they don't develop the same fin height and colouring of the wilds. Either way they are very nice fish.

I picked up 8 true columbian wild albums from David Lai just this morning, and they're settling in well 

Tony


----------



## RudeDogg1 (26 Nov 2011)

David lai gets them from chens ya gorm lol


----------



## RudeDogg1 (26 Nov 2011)

Ignore that I thought u said u got the captive ones off david. As far as I'm aware they are bred from wilds but there is alot of debate if they are the proper altums is it p altum? Summut like that


----------



## plantbrain (28 Nov 2011)

Be skeptical............unless you see tiny eggs and tiny fry as evidence..........and in their tanks, not some other "tank".

I've seen tiny imports, roughly 2 cm long being imported before.

Any breeder would show the parents and the eggs, then the hatching and then the fry and their development if............they in fact did breed it, come on........they have a digital camera and they KNOW folks will question them.

No one is just going to causally go, "oh yea, I breed them all the time, but no....I do not have detailed pics."

Think about it.

If they cough up good evidence, they okay.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (29 Nov 2011)

He does have pics of the parents ect and other pairs he put them on Bidka. You only have to ask these people  for pics just because he didn't put a pic of the parents means nowt. As I said before the seller is a repritable dealer and a sponsor of Bidka. The angels are bred by Tony tan (one of the top Asian discus breeders for people in the know not a cowboy). The only thing that a few people are not sure of is what genus of altums they are


----------



## Morgan Freeman (29 Nov 2011)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Theres been lots of debate about these F1's - from what I gather they are not wilds, being tank bred from wild true album parents.



That's what makes them F1, no? If they weren't tank bred from wild caught parents they'd just be "wild caught".


----------

